# What colors go good with a light green?



## tina21

Ok so my new house has light green wall colors not sure what to do with this color I like darker colors like browns, black , dark red. Not sure what I can do or what I should do with this light light green color! I need major advice on what colors go good with light light green? Any help would be greatful! I have not yet moved into my new house and need some advice on how decorate it around these colors! Cause Im not repainting it! lol


----------



## oscarMadison

Someone else suggested this and I was surprise but it actually seems to go together well, light green with a dark red/maroon/burgundy.

I'd try using a tool on the sherwin williams website. It is called the color visualizer. You can match color and they display on the walls and trim in a room you select.


----------



## retro

coffee brown


----------



## Dana11

Green and oranges go well. Green and expresso brown also looks good. Since it light green you can try dark red too.


----------



## the_money_Pit

I just painted my LR/DR a light green color. I have lots of brown furniture (wood tables, e.t. center, sofa, couch, buffet table, hardwood floors) and it looks really calm. I wanted to be able to add other colors too so I got accent pillows for the couches with deep reds, small amounts of blue, green, yellow, etc. Now I was able to hang up deep red curtains and they pull from the throw pillows. I could also add colorful runners on the floor too as long as they can pull color from the pillows or curtains. I think it turned out well.


----------



## Leah Frances

I love cream with light green.


----------



## Ezhel

I seconded retro! coffee brown is good combined with any light colors or pastel colors.


----------



## Dana11

Tina hope you are done with your new place. do let us know which color did you select with green.


----------



## wonkern

I think the turquoise color would look awesome!! Poka-dots look really cool to. You could have a neon-green backround with neon blue, pink, and purple poka-dots. Silver and orange would be good too. You could try yellow for a lemony lime look. I would say definatly go with neon colors.



http://www.shopdownlite.com/tommy_bahama_bedding.php


----------



## ajaara

*espresso, java, butter*

I would go with Java or espresso colors for the furniture and butter or cream color for the accents.


----------



## macro01

uhm tan would be good on green i think


----------



## diy'er on LI

another black and red person here. honestly, if light green really isn't your style (as it isn't mine), if it were me, I'd just suck it up and paint the room. It's much easier to decorate to your liking if you're starting with a canvas that agrees with you ;-) a nice silver grey would be the perfect start of a red and black room (and I'm not just saying that becuase that's my livingroom heheheh.)

but if you REALLY detest painting, or don't have a free weekend, I would stick with wenge (super-dark brown wood). That color furniture has a miraculous way of neutralizing things that need to be de-emphasized.


----------



## BrendaSimons

I think that light green goes with anything. But may be I would choose red.


----------



## RoofContractor

light green room...good for house!


----------



## Rainchainsworld

Suggested this and I was surprise but it actually seems to go together well, light green with a dark Yellow, Red.


----------



## leenamark1

Dark or light blue. It sounds weird? But try this,you will be happy with the combination. My friend has combined light green with dark blue in her house and it looks awesome!


----------



## user1007

I guess discussion of color is timeless but the original post is four years old folks!


----------



## MrWeathervane

I have always thought jet black and china white accents go good with lighter shades of green in a room, plus, with accents, those colors are easy to shop/buy for and DIY color.


----------



## Nik333

user1007: "I guess discussion of color is timeless but the original post is four years old folks!" quote


Now 6 yrs old, haha! I did wonder how it could get over 50,000 comments in a new post! Very diplomatic, user1007

One pertinent question would be if it was a yellow green or blue green. But, if very light, might not matter. Would be nice to hear the update.


----------



## as151

Yea!! Even I feel coffe brown would be great...


----------



## sheikhmohammed

I think light green and light pink go completely together! They remind me of watermelon, and their my choice colors.


----------

